# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Phần mềm cứng đầu

## minhdo1213

mình cài ct kis 7.0.0.125 nó bắt phải uninstall ct kav 7.0, nhưng hok uninstall dc 1 cái key trong registry của nó bị lỗi( cái key đó hok xóa hay sửa dc ). mình đã cóa folder chứa kaspersky rùi nhưng khi cài kis nó vẫn bắt uninstall. thử đủ cách rùi mà vẫn hok dc:realmad: . bác nào có cách chỉ tui với. ngoài ra có ai biết sửa lỗi kernel32.dll mà hok phải cài lại win thì chỉ mình luôn( tại ông nod32 của jupiter đó).

----------


## vivawhite

chào bạn *vampire*,
để gỡ bỏ các phần mềm cững đầu bạn có thể sư dụng soft: your uninstaller! 2008
bạn download tại đây: [download]http://download.ursoftware.com/yu2008setup.exe[/download]
chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## xuanninh164

link down sao zậy bnight????? sao kick vào download hok được vậy?????

----------


## thomtomtit

bạn lên google tìm bản your uninstaller 2010 về mà dùng

----------

